# Jefe De Buque



## sabela

Me he cansado de consultar diccionarios, pero no he encontrado ningún termino para el puesto de "jefe de buque" dentro de un astillero dedicado a la reparación de barcos. Se trata de la persona encargada de controlar todo lo relativo a esa obra : producción, costes, personal... 

Los términos : "ship head" , "vessel chief", Commander, engineer..etc.. que aparecen en los diccionarios, no parecen adecuados. 

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## fenixpollo

*Chief Engineer* es mi sugerencia. Una traducción literal, _Chief of the Boat_, se utiliza en la fuerza armada para referirse al Comandante del buque (el segundo a cargo, debajo del Capitán).

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## jalibusa

Sise trata del encargado de cuanto tenga que ver con *un* trabajo  en construcción o en su planemiento, es *Project Manager*, me tienta usar *"Chief Project Engineer"* pero no es habitual que el ingeniero Jefe maneje temas financieros o administrativos; dejo claro que el término no es específico de astilleros sino de uso en la mayoría de las industrias. Si la responsabilidad del cargo Jefe de Buque son *todos* los proyectos de construcción del astillero (Proyecto se refiere aquí a trabajos de todo tipo, en marcha o en fase de planeamiento), es *Operations Manager*. 
*Chief Engineer* es jefe de máquinas de un barco a flote y terminado.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Shipyard manager.

A mandar.


----------



## jalibusa

Un "manager" con su MBA decididamente no es "jefe de buque" aunque ralice un admirable trabajo administrando el astillero.


----------



## fenixpollo

Bueno, jalibusa, si usamos "manager" a secas, tienes razón, pero en todas tus ideas anteriores y la de Filis Cañí son apropiados para el contexto y, creo yo, buenas traducciones.  

Saludos.


----------



## jalibusa

No entendí una palabra.


----------



## fenixpollo

Creo que estaba confundido con tu post 5 porque pensé que estabas diciendo que una traducción con la palabra "manager" no era adecuado. Respondí que sí es adecuado usar "manager" pero solamente junto con otra palabra.

Ahora que leo tu post otra vez, creo que estabas diciendo algo chistoso o irónico (que todavía no logro entender).Perdón por crear más confusión.


----------



## jalibusa

El "gerente del astillero" puede muy bien ser un sujeto con un MBA (o su equivalente) que tenga tan sólo breves nociones acerca de cómo se construye un buque. Un muy buen Gerente de Astillero posiblemente no sepa cosa alguna de construir buques pero ha de ser como Pelé administrando la empresa, y sabrá rodearse de gente de primera línea que sabrán un mundo sobre esloras, hélices y lo que venga; pero NO es "jefe de buque", el jefe de buque es una de esas personas de primera que el gerente cuidadosamente eligió.
Fenixpollo; mis disculpas si agregué a la confusión; solo trato de mantener un tono cordial y no-solemne en el Foro.


----------



## sabela

Os agradezco mucho vuestras respuestas, pero me temo que no habeis entendido - o no os he explicado bien - el término que trato de traducir. No se trata de un director de astillero, ni de un jefe de proyecto, sino de la persona designada como responsable, coordinadora de la reparación de un buque.

En algunos sitios utilizan Ship Manager. 

¿Alguien que trabaje en un astillero puede ayudarme? Gracias


----------



## mora

Hola

shipwright

Mora


----------



## jalibusa

Mora; please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe "shipwright" means the skilled craftsman that actually builds a ship with his own hands.


----------



## fenixpollo

sabela said:


> No se trata de un director de astillero, ni de un jefe de proyecto, sino de la persona designada como responsable, coordinadora de la reparación de un buque.  En algunos sitios utilizan Ship Manager.


 La persona designada cuando el buque está en el mar es Capitán, y cuando se está reparando el buque, se puede considerar como un proyecto especial, ¿no?

Ahora veo que lo que buscas es un término especializado, y siento no poder ayudarte más.  Suerte.


----------



## mora

jalibusa said:


> Mora; please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe "shipwright" means the skilled craftsman that actually builds a ship with his own hands.



You are correct. My apologies. 

Mora


----------



## Filis Cañí

jalibusa said:


> Un "manager" con su MBA decididamente no es "jefe de buque" aunque ralice un admirable trabajo administrando el astillero.


 
Existen _managers,_ _General Managers_ y_ Project Managers._ Creo que está usted confundiendo a los terceros con los segundos. 

(Para ser un _Project Manager_ basta con que el jefe te diga: "Curro, tú vas a ser el _Project Manager_ en el siguiente proyecto.")


----------



## fenixpollo

Filis Cañí said:


> (Para ser un _Project Manager_ basta con que el jefe te diga: "Curro, tú vas a ser el _Project Manager_ en el siguiente proyecto.")


No tiene que ser así. Hay personas en una compañía que son project managers de carrera y el título de su puesto es project manager; supervisan proyectos grandes y largos, a veces muchos proyectos al mismo tiempo y a veces un solo proyecto.


----------



## Galician Spaniard

Tengo la suerte o la desgracia de ser jefe de buque, y nuestro puesto es nombrado en ingles como PROJECT ENGINEER. 

Project Manager tambien es aceptado, pero es quizas aquella persona que ve el proyecto desde mas arriba, de manera mas global, y sin entrar tan de lleno en el departamento de produccion. Ship manager es entendible igualmente, aunque es una traduccion forzada.


----------



## speedier

In the bigger shipyards, there will be a shipyard manager, controlling the shipyard, but each ship will have a  "*ship manager*", (or Ship Repair Manager)
who organises the repairs.


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Yo siempre los he conocido como _ship managers_, al menos en astilleros grandes y medianos, como apunta Speedier. Y en un astillero de reparaciones, _ship repair manager_ creo que no deja ningún lugar a dudas.


----------

